# Question



## e968615 (Jan 4, 2006)

Hello... I have been doing research on getting another puppy for a while now...

I'd like to get some feedback; hopefully without getting anyone mad!









Is it bad to want a smaller Maltese? My little girl is very tiny and I need someone she can play with and that is similar in size to her....? anywhere between 3-4 lbs.

Also, would love to have an adorable baby doll face!! I love a puppy that I have seen in this board, I believe her name is Cozy? She has an adorable face...

Any recommendations in Chicago area?


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

I don`t think it`s wrong to want a particular look in a puppy. Actually it really helps to be focused. 
And YES, Cosy is absolutely ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i agree


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

You have great taste. I also think Cosy is DARLING!







Most breeders like it if you narrow in on a couple of your most important critera. Just tell the breeder your most important critera is a DARLING face and small 3-4 lbs.

~Carole~


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The American Maltese Association has several breeders in your state on their list:

http://www.americanmaltese.org/

I'm not sure these breeders have the specific "look" you want. You may have to look outside Illinois to get a particular look. I believe Brit's Cozy is from Bonnie Palmer/Angels Maltese in Florida. Why don't you pm her and ask her?


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I was looking for a smaller pup too when I was looking for Kelsie... things just kinda fell into place... and now I have Kelsie.. but I also didnt find a pup locally... I flew to FL. 

Kodie is on the skinny/small side.. 3.5lbs and honestly... I am glad I was picky when looking for a new baby... Kelsie is a good match for him... she is around 3lbs.

How small is your current pup?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Cosy is 3.5 lbs but she is the big bully to my other maltese, Toy, who is 5 lbs, so weight doesn't always matter as far as who plays well with whom. 

Both Cosy and Toy are from Bonnie Palmer. When I was searching for my dogs I always specified the type of head I wanted (it's first on my list) with no open fontanelle. Coat was second. I also wanted the tail to be up and over the back quarters, which both of theirs are. If you are going to pay a hefty price, you should get what you want. Of course, health and a reputable breeder (exhibitor?) are of utmost importance so they will be around a long time to love.



Thanks for the sweet compliments on my Cosy!


----------



## e968615 (Jan 4, 2006)

Lexi is 3.5 lbs and I love her!! She is the cutest thing and that is another reason I want to get a small puppy like her... because that's what I like!







$3,000 is just wayyyy to much though...

How much did you pay for your tiny furball?

Kodies Mom... your babies are absolutely adorable.... Can I ask who your breeder is?


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Lexi is 3.5 lbs and I love her!! She is the cutest thing and that is another reason I want to get a small puppy like her... because that's what I like!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$3,000 is typical for a small female.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

a 5lb pup can easily play with a 3.5lb pup so i dont know if the weight should be as big of a del.ur going to pay high dollar for a tiny one from most breeders


----------



## e968615 (Jan 4, 2006)

How about hair?









What kind of hair is the best to look for?


----------



## maltesemomma (Jan 23, 2007)

> How about hair?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm so glad you asked the question. I too am looking for a smaller Maltese, in the 3lb range, with a "baby doll" face. I, of course, want to get my baby from a reputable breeder; but, I've been afraid to approach breeders re: the size issue. People seem to react so negatively when anyone brings up the idea of a pup that might have ended up on the low end or smaller than the breed standard. I have a 12-year-old who is 3.5 lbs sopping wet. I adopted her at age 2. She weighed 2.5lb when I brought her home. While I realize that the tinies often require special care, I am happy to report that Meckie is happy and healthy. She also rules the roost!!! I work from home so would have lots of time to nuture a little one... I was wondering what kind of experiences all of you wanting tinies have had when approaching breeders? Thanks, in advance, for your feedback. Lizzie-


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Most breeders do not breed to get the tiny ones. They are hard to keep alive and you invest a lot of time getting them going and keeping them going. Hense the higher price. The breeders in IL that breed smaller Maltese is Sandy Bingham-Porter and Daryl Martin. They belong to the AMA so you can get their information there. 

Right now most breeders are aware that people want the smaller females. They are getting harder to find. And the prices are astronomical. Maltese in the early years 1859 were bred to be in the sleeves of the rich ladies. They were 3 lbs and under, the smaller the most desirable. During WWII Maltese almost disapeared from the USA. Imports were brought in from Italy and Germany. Those dogs were a bit bigger. In 1963 they redid the standard to be 4 to 6 lbs under 7 prefered. 

I have had a tiny in every other litter that Jasmine has had and her daughter Chance has produced 1 female. Only female in the litter too. 

A lot of tinies have open fontanells, heart murmurs and liver problems. Things to be looked at to make sure they are healthy. The heart murmurs and liver problems could be why the puppy is tiny. 

Don't be afraid to approach breeders because if they are worth their salt they will be polite to you reguardless of what they think about tinies. 



Tina


----------



## maltesemomma (Jan 23, 2007)

> Most breeders do not breed to get the tiny ones. They are hard to keep alive and you invest a lot of time getting them going and keeping them going. Hense the higher price. The breeders in IL that breed smaller Maltese is Sandy Bingham-Porter and Daryl Martin. They belong to the AMA so you can get their information there.
> 
> Right now most breeders are aware that people want the smaller females. They are getting harder to find. And the prices are astronomical. Maltese in the early years 1859 were bred to be in the sleeves of the rich ladies. They were 3 lbs and under, the smaller the most desirable. During WWII Maltese almost disapeared from the USA. Imports were brought in from Italy and Germany. Those dogs were a bit bigger. In 1963 they redid the standard to be 4 to 6 lbs under 7 prefered.
> 
> ...


Tina, Thank so much for your kind response. I consider myself to have been very lucky with Meckie. At 3.5lbs, she is happy, healthy and srtong at age 12. Just out of curiousity, why do people prefer females to males? I would just as soon have a boy or girl. It's the personality of the pup that comes first.


----------

